# Styrofoam Egg Cartons?



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

Can Styrofoam Egg Cartons be used instead of Cardboard egg cartons?

If not, can you use straight up cardboard?


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

brinkerh420 said:


> Can Styrofoam Egg Cartons be used instead of Cardboard egg cartons?


Just make sure you do not drop them and your eggs should be fine in either one....


But seriously, this really all depends on what you are planning to do with your egg cartons or cardboard. If I had to guess I would say the "egg crate" that is used in constructing false bottoms may have thrown you off, but I am not sure. If so, this is what your looking for....4 ft. Replacement Diffuser-L2GT PLTS R5 at The Home Depot
If that is not what you are having trouble with provide a little more info as to what your are trying to do.


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

OMG! So sorry! Thought I mentioned it on the title. For crickets? Thanks so much for the input.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

You can use the Styrofoam egg cartons without issue. They are just used to increase the surface area and hiding space for the crickets. You could use crumpled newspaper for that matter. I found a local egg farm and got two HUGE stacks for less than $20 - that was like 3 or 4 years ago and I haven't even used half of the first one yet.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I always used crumbled up newspaper. I liked it because it was free and easy to clean (throw in compost, put in another).


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

the cardboard egg crate works best.
I tried using styrofoam but they just can't climb it that way.
toilet paper rolls and paper towel rolls work good too


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Also crickets sometimes will "chew" on the cardboard egg crate....I would think that the Styrofoam crate might be something that wouldn't too digestable...IMO...


----------

